# Kühlung



## Jacque de Molay (6. September 2010)

Moin allerseits!

Für einen kleinen Wochenendausflug ins schöne Mecklenburg plane ich eine Tour von Wismar nach Rostock. Dabei soll es auch durch "Deutschlands nördlichstes Mittelgebirge" gehen. Kennst sich jemand in der Kühlung aus und kann ein paar Tipps geben?

Danke im Voraus,
Jacque


----------



## Faltreifen (20. September 2010)

?? Dort bin ich seit Jahren, eigendlich schon seit Jahrzehnten unterwegs. Und ich habe dort noch nie einen anderen Mountainbiker getroffen! Ich bin ja schon erstaunt das überhaupt jemand die Kühlung kennt. 
Wann willste denn Fahren, oder bin ich schon zuspät? Vielleicht kann ich mich ja deiner Tour anschließen dann zeige ich dir die Kühlung persönlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (26. September 2013)

Wo ist den Die Kühlung ??


----------



## Jacque de Molay (27. September 2013)

na du bist ja einer von den ganz schnellen. Die Kühlung ist ein kleines Waldgebiet zwischen Kröpelin und Kühlungsborn.


----------



## Faltreifen (27. September 2013)

Eine kurze beschreibung mit Ortsangabe findest du hier:

http://www.sehenswertes-entdecken.de/Orte/Kuehlungsborn/Kuehlung/Kuehlung-bei-Kuehlungsborn.php

Und eine Tour die man Fahren kann Findest du hier:

http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/687896-kuhlungs-8/#/z13/54.12543,11.71949/terrain

Wenn man die Wege geschickt abfährt kann man sich dort schon ein paar Stunden aufhalten ohne viel doppelt zu fahren.


----------



## MS1980 (28. Januar 2014)

wir sind auch schon viel durch die Kühlung gefahren wenn wir nach Bastorf wollen, startpunkt ist immer HRO oder Parkentin, denn durch Wohld nach Dobi und weiter durch die Kühlung nach Bastorf, lecker Essen und denn wieder zurück ... bis HRO sind's denn kanppe 100km und ca.1380hm ...


----------



## F7 Uli (12. Juli 2014)

Mit dem Fat Bike durch die Kühlung Ende Juli Anfang August in Kühlungsborn  .Wer Lust hat zu mitfahren . Melden )


----------



## F7 Uli (4. März 2015)

Ostern 2015  Fat in Kübo !!! Küstentrail und Kühlung


----------



## Leon96 (2. August 2015)

Moin, aus gegebenem Anlass grab ich das mal wieder ein Stück aus:
Gibt es noch weitere GPS-Vorschläge für das Gebiet? Oder generell Tipps?
Ich bin wahrscheinlich morgen, also am 3.8 dort in der Gegend (Familienurlaub per Wohnmobil) und werde mein Bike auf jeden Fall einpacken.

Wäre echt cool wenn jemand sagen könnte was ich fahren kann damit ich die besten und schönsten Stellen und vielleicht auch Trails gesehen habe!
Nur in der Kühlung bleiben oder evtl auch direkt bei Bad Doberdan in den kleinen Waldstücken noch was suchen?

Folgendes hatte ich noch gefunden:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.79513.html

@Faltreifen
Vielleicht kannst du mir helfen?
Wenn du noch in der Gegend wohnst, vielleicht könnte sich ja eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt ausgehen?


----------



## Faltreifen (2. August 2015)

Klar, sehr gerne.
Das Wegenetz in der Kühlung ist relativ verzweigt, so dass mann sich darinn schon etwas aufhalten kann. Eine Runde bei der mann keine Strecke 2 x fährt habe ich ja weiter oben schon mal verlinkt. 
Wo seit ihr denn genau, direkt in Kühlungsborn? Bzw. wie lange, nur morgen oder für ein paar Tage?


----------



## Leon96 (2. August 2015)

Ich habe dir ne private Nachricht geschickt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

